# Annoying Vehicle Ads on Craigslist, FB Marketplace etc



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I see a lot of ads that say "Messages asking if the car is still available will be ignored" and/or "No offers".

Sometimes I feel the need to test this by sending the seller a message asking if the car is still available. Sometimes I will send an offer.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I advertise an apartment for rent.
And I get a response of "Will you send me an ap?"
To which I (sometimes) reply, "Don't you want to SEE IT FIRST?"

I mean, really ... they gonna fill out an ap and send me first and deposit?
Without looking at it?

No? THEN WHY DO YOU NEED AN APLICATION?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, I would have thought that seeing it first would be wise.

When I'm selling a vehicle I often get messages asking, "What's the lowest you'll take for it?", to which I reply, "Why, what's the most you'll pay for it?".

I tell them that they can't start trying to knock money off the price before they've even seen the vehicle.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

There are scams on CL or FBMarketplace, among others, advertising a car for sale. Car value is lower than book value, always some zappy story about divorced, son died, or being deployed and have no need to pay for insurance. The twist comes when they tell that eBay is handling the payment, they send you and invoice and you must pay with eBay gift cards. You show picture of the card numbers, and poof, your money is gone and never get the car. Numerous people have fallen for this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cumonohito said:


> There are scams on CL or FBMarketplace


Yes, anywhere the naive can be separated from their money, there are scams.


----------

